#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

*BITS Mesra Placement Highlights 2012*
Maximum Students got placed in Cognizant TechnologiesMore than 70 Companies came to the campus this yearPG students also got decent placementsThe Campus Recruitment process of BIT has, for the past 50 years, successfully met the needs of different sectors of the Industry. Relationships with several top organizations have grown over the years and have matured into areas beyond just the recruitment visits. The Campus Recruitment Programme is organized jointly as well as separately at the Mesra campus as well as at the Jaipur, Noida & Patna Campuses.

With their diversity and well-balanced technical and soft skills, BIT students are well equipped to contribute towards the success of organisations. The success stories of BIT alumni in the Industry, Higher Research and Academia speak for itself.
The Training & Placement Division at BIT, Mesra, along with its cage ounterparts at various other campuses of BIT, partners with recruiters to meet their needs most suitably. This is done by way of an active summer internship programme coupled with the on-campus recruitment programme.

*Branch Wise Placement Stats : 2011  2012*
Campus Recruitment Program for the 2012 Batch saw visits by over 100 recruiters generating a record 1906 offers. Average Salary increased to *5.05 Lakhs per annum* and the highest National offer was *16 lakhs per annum* and International offer was *USD 119,000 (62 Lakhs per annum)*.
Average Package : 5.05 Lakhs per annumHighest Package: 62 Lakhs per annum*
Company Wise Offer List*


*S. No*
*Company Name*
*Offers*

1
3DPLM
1

2
Adhunik Group
4

3
Amazon
1

4
Amdocs
11

5
Aricent
32

6
Atos
7

7
Allahabad Bank
5

8
Bharti Infratel
1

9
Bluestar
4

10
Ca Technologies
7

11
Caterpillar
4

12
CESC
1

13
Cognizant
178

14
Cybage
1

15
Deloitte
22

16
DirectI
5

17
DVC
10

18
Ericsson
14

19
Exide
5

20
EXl Services
8

21
Freescale
1

22
Gammon India
6

23
Gmmco
9

24
GMR Airport
2

25
GMR Energy
2

26
Goldman Sachs PPO
3

27
HCL
2

28
HDFC
11

29
Hedstrongs
19

30
Hella
2

31
Hero MotoCorp Ltd.
2

32
IBM
22

33
ICICI Bank
9

34
ICICI Securities
5

35
Idea
6

36
IFB
9

37
Infosys
121

38
IOCL
5

39
Jharcraft


40
JIT Borawan
3

41
Jusco
2

42
L&T ECC
4

43
Mahindra & Mahindra
1

44
Maruti
14

45
Microsoft
2

46
Misys
1

47
MuSigma
14

48
Nagra Vision
3

49
NEI
3

50
Nestle


51
Nomura
5

52
NRB Bearing
2

53
NTPC
4

54
Oracle
3

55
Philips
3

56
Samsung SEL
11

57
SAP Lab
5

58
Sapient
11

59
Shivpra Financial Solutions (P) Ltd.


60
Samsung SISO
11

61
Sony
4

62
Suzuki Powertrain Ltd.
4

63
Tata Auto Comp
10

64
Tata Consulting Engg. Ltd.
3

65
Tata Motors
9

66
Tata Power
6

67
Tata Steel
8

68
Tata Steel MT Systems
4

69
Tata Technologies
3

70
Tayo Rolls Ltd.
2

71
Tejas Network Ltd.
3

72
TRF Ltd.
2

73
Unisys
25

74
Verizon
10

75
Wipro Technologies
13

76
Wipro VLSI
5

77
Yahoo!
2

78
ZS Associates
10

*TOTAL OFFERS*
*782*





Detailed BIT MESRA_Branch-Wise-Placement-Data11-12 is given in the attached pdf!!





  Similar Threads: NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

----------

